# Fully Loaded Hoyt Compund Bow Package



## RecurveWolf (Jun 28, 2015)

Bow has been used 3 times, about 36 arrows fired from it overall. No Damage.

Hoyt Pro Comp Elite Red
Right Hand
40-50LBS - Set at 40
27-28.5 Draw - Set at 27.5
GTX cams
String

Accessories included:
Fivics CE7 Long Stab Red 30”
Fivics Ce7 Side Stab Red 10”
Doinker Adjustable Offset Mount
Doinker Offset Adjustable Moung Quick-Disconnect
Shrewd Anged Quick Detach
Fivics CEX5 Weight Flat 36G
Fivics CEX5 Weight Head 51G
Legend Everest 44 Trolley
Truglow Bow Stand – Red
CEX Maxima Blue RZ arrows – 1 doz
Paradox Wrist slight
Fivics Miracle 500 Quiver
TruBall release pouch
Carter release
Achieve CX 6” Sight with x-41 Scope

C-41 Ring Pin
x-41 Lens Frame Set
1-3/4 Verde Lens
AAE Pro Blade Rest Red
Ultra Peep
1/16 aperture
THD Pro Arrow Puller
Wiidy’s Arrow Lube
x-41 F/O ring pin
Bohning wax
1/6 aperture

$4000 or best offer.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Better off in the for sale section.


----------



## RecurveWolf (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry, didn't pay attention. Reposted in classified. Not sure how to remove this one. Hopefully an admin can take care of it.

Again, my apologies for posting it in wrong section.


----------



## RecurveWolf (Jun 28, 2015)

Everything sold last month!


----------

